

With NameTag, Your Photo Shares You. - asnyder
http://nametag.ws/

======
asnyder
Some interesting related pieces:

* [http://www.refinery29.com/2014/01/60361/nametag&ct=ga&cd=NDc...](http://www.refinery29.com/2014/01/60361/nametag&ct=ga&cd=NDc3MzQ2MDkwMjU3NzAxNzQwMA&cad=CAEYAA&usg=AFQjCNFswDLMAYG83zDtL0WZ6_CCt59Znw)

* [http://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2014/01/09/stalker-friendly-...](http://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2014/01/09/stalker-friendly-app-nametag-uses-facial-recognition-to-look-you-up-online/&ct=ga&cd=NDc3MzQ2MDkwMjU3NzAxNzQwMA&cad=CAEYAg&usg=AFQjCNFAsM573pLvhieSeXt3jjW58vsfWw)

Personally, I think this is very scary, especially since they're planning to
make it opt-out, so you're in the results, unless you sign up and opt-out. I'm
guessing some legislation is necessary to prevent all out abuse of this sort
of technology. There's obviously benefits to this sort of technology, but in
my opinion, should be tightly controlled.

